# How often do I change airstones?



## god_flame

I've been looking for an answer as to how often I should change my air stones. Can somebody please give me some advice?

20 gallon hex tank
2 guppies
1 dwarf gourami
3 cherry barbs
3 neon tetras


----------



## Guest

i have never changed an airstone.....why would u wannachange an airstone? as long as it works keep it. if it gets clogged up rinse it under the tap and it will be fine again. unless it disintegrates.


----------



## Quintin117

For some reason, my airstones have been breaking in half I had to replace them


----------



## emc7

When you can't blow thru them, they go.


----------



## Cacatuoides

never replaced one here.


----------



## emc7

Used to be you could soak 'em in vinegar, but now the just fall apart. I'm using more sponge filters without air-stones, just bubbling tubes. But there are benefits to smaller bubbles.


----------



## Toshogu

Airstone are replaced when they break or stop bubbling like you want them too.


----------



## AB Bay 23

The airstones I use are made of Limewood and are usually used in protien skimmers due to their microbubbles.I like them because they last super long and I find the longer they are in the better they seem to get.


----------



## Guest

personally, i havent changed an airstone in over 3 years now.


----------

